# MOERS KIKO BOERS 2020 Breeding..2020-2021 kidding



## Moers kiko boars

This is a different year
For me..New young Buck..THUNDERBOLT Full blood Registered Boer Buck. 6 months old
.








Bred Ditchess.boer kiko x








Frosting boer, kiko.x








Apple Dapple..Tennessee meat.goat








Roan Pony.full blood Registered.Boer








Stormy, full blood registered.boer








Princess kiko boer x
Titan full blood Myotonic and his 6.full blood myotonic Does


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:funnytech:Sorry the pictures duplicated. (doh)Princess the Boer kiko x..is second to.last.picture. I did something wrong..lol 
ops2:


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Those are some NICE horns! Makes me wanna get one!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is soooooo sweet & calm. I.just really love my Titan. His horns are amazing.
Thankyou!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow wow wow!!!
The exciting time has started!!!
I am so excited for you!
So. - When are the due dates??
Mh mhm mh???


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goaties, they should have some really nice kids coming.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice looking herd!


----------



## MellonFriend

Bring on the kids!!! I can't wait to see some cute babies! :rungoat::goatrun::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::rungoat::goatrun:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No exact dates..sorry. I put the does in August thru September. So Dec thru January. I do have the dates OF each Does heat..so I have an Idea of the dates. If they are all pregnant. Roan Pony is a 1st freshener...and Apple Dapple is new to me. It's going to get fun & crazy. Since Thunderbolt is young & new...some may.not be bred. Going to be FUN!


----------



## Jubillee

Yay!!!!

Titan's horns are amazing! Love Roany Pony! Can't wait for babies!!!

I need to make a thread eventually lol. I'm SO ready for babies again! We're due first of Dec then Feb!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please please put your does pictures in
I love watching others and go through the excitement with them. So much fun to SEE what everyone has! :kid3::kid2::kid:


----------



## SalteyLove

Do Thunderbolt & Titan live together in their off season/now or no because of the myotonia?

I'm trying to trust a 6 month old buck to breed two does right now but it's tough! I hope Thunderbolt did get the job done for you. Excited to see those kids!


----------



## Goataddict

Yay! It's that time again can't wait to see the adorable babies your amazing does have.


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!!!! I’m so excited for you! I can’t wait to see all your babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Yes the boys stay together in off season. I actually have 3 bucks
But lightning is not breeding right now. He will.get the non breeders of this year..next season. 
Thankyou I'm excited to see what I do get. I'll just have to wait and see....


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Such a good looking group! I can't wait to see your baby's!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thunderbolts sure grown a lot and looks great!
The girls are gonna give you gorgeous little doelings and I can't wait for baby pics


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..I hope he has them all done
Keeping my.fingers crossed. :clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@SalteyLove good to see you back on TGS. I hope your young buck gets it done
Keep me posted how he does for you. . Titan.has his Bluff in on the 2 youngsters. They respect his Buckness..lol lol for now. No honestly Lightning & Thunderbolt are.laid back & sweet. Not aggressive. So that helps alot.


----------



## HoosierShadow

They all look great! How exciting! Thunderbolt is gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see kids from him!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I see your quality is improving!! I think that’s the most rewarding thing to see each year as a breeder. I cannot wait to see your kids from Thunderbolt! He is so handsome!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. I really appreciate your response. I admire both of your herds. They always look amazing. I'm just hoping he got the does all preggo. Guess we will wait & see...fun times!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'll bet he got the job done you know those nasty boys....lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are going to find out...aren't we???:bonk:..All I can do is attempt to.keep up. All Titans girls are big and showing...so it's a waiting game now! Lol


----------



## AndersonRanch

I think they are bred too. And I’m excited to see ALL your girls babies soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And I am still LOOKING FOR YOUR PICTURES! Your girls :up:are Always Amazing. I can't wait to see all those spots! And read about your funny stories. Love reading about everybody's kidding!


----------



## SalteyLove

So possibly kids due in your herd just 1 month away now?!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hopefully..Dutchess is looking ready for a month








Stormy end of Dec..








Frosting end of Dec








Apple Dapple..Jan..








Roan Pony..1st freshner...?????








Princess..jan.








I'll have to.take pictures of all my Myotonic does tonight. They are all showing pretty well. Lol 
But these.are my.big girls today!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! The due dates can't come fast enough! (pray)
:run:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

It's just as exciting for me every year! It's the highlight watching the waddling moms...then the.kidding...so amazing!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the update!
It is an exciting time!
Have they figured out the pecking order now? 
And are they getting grouchy from hormones now?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh they’re looking great! I can’t wait to see this years crop of kids  
I’m only breeding two does this year and they went in with Merlin yesterday so it’s March 21-April 1 due dates for me. 
This year I get to watch yours like they’re mine and wait for any developments. I’m so excited


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And here are my Myotonics..lol mini me's
Ginger








Chevy








Buttons








Dusty








Bayhla








Buttercup








They are due Dec15th thru Jan 25th...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..my girls are grunting and moving their heads quickly to show they are upset. Instead of butting or moving fast..lol lol. They are resting more...moving slower..and grunting or.moaning louder...
They are so cute.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww... They're gonna make cute babies.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> They are resting more...moving slower..and grunting or.moaning louder...
> They are so cute.


Hence the word 'disgruntled'. 
I am excited for you and all your girls!!!
I will just be breeding one this year. She is currently moaning loudly in the dark. She has to wait 3 more weeks, so we don't get freezing babies. Poor thing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aren't they hilarious with the moaning & grunting they do? (rofl) They are all so cute. I'll keep watch over your thread so I can see that little one! I love.your pictures and your family fun you have! I've smiled many times seeing what you two have done with your ," babies".


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks!
And yes, they are hilarious! And the others, who don’t have that issue at that moment look totally unfazed, almost bored... Like they’re saying “Ridiculous...”
They crack me up!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Are you taking Any bets on if Chevy will drag out her pregnancy again this year? 

I say Day 152 in the wee hours just before dawn


----------



## toth boer goats

A lot of nice goats there.

Cute babies are coming.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou:up: very kind of.you...I've seen your goats....
@GoofyGoat ..I will be pleased if Chevy is the only one that pulls the 6 days late on me...(headsmash). I'm more afraid they will all go in labor together!!!:imokrofl)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ..I will be pleased if Chevy is the only one that pulls the 6 days late on me...(headsmash). I'm more afraid they will all go in labor together!!!:imokrofl)


Well, I'm only 6 hours away...holler if they do all go at once, and I'll get there to help at the end  
Actually I'll get there to snuggle the new babies but will lend a hand if you need it 

Heee heee he


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You can come and snuggle all you want to! Having good friends share in kidding is AWESOME!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> You can come and snuggle all you want to! Having good friends share in kidding is AWESOME!


Count me in! You know I'll be there if ya need a hand! 22 steps today


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:up::clapping::wowwoot)(woot):wow:that's double!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yep! I also drove home from the grocery...first time behind the wheel in 6 months


----------



## Moers kiko boars

AWESOME! FREEDOM! YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> AWESOME! FREEDOM! YOU GO GIRL!


Thanks


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Yep! I also drove home from the grocery...first time behind the wheel in 6 months


Aww, that's wonderful! Fantastic!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Aww, that's wonderful! Fantastic!


Thanks! It's been a long road to recovery.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..ITS GOAT PORN TIME! The start.of udders...let's see whose showing...(dance)
Dutchess








Frosting








Princess








Roan pony








Apple Dapple







Stormy








Now..my Myotonics...
Ginger








Chevy








Bayhla








Dusty


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Buttons refused..she said NO.. 
BUTTERCUP








Since Buttons wouldnt..Titan posed for me...Heres my Buck


----------



## MellonFriend

Titan's incredible!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Hes a good boy. Blue eyed tricolor and very laid back.


----------



## MadHouse

Your Myotonics all have amazing colours that show so nicely in the light you had!
Ok, I can see udders coming on Duchess, Princess, Frosting, Ginger and Buttercup. The others are hiding theirs in the fur.
Very exciting!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks. Yes I'm grateful..just a few are starting their udders. That means I get a little time between birthings. Lol..or at Least they are showing me this. Soooo it's going to get fast & furious in about 5 to 6 weeks. :lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss::lolgoat::lolgoat::happygoat:


----------



## MadHouse

Let’s hope they are nicely spaced out.:stork: :kid: :storkboy: :kid2: :storkgirl: :kid3:


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## AndersonRanch

I’m a weirdo, I love it when they start making udders. Especially on the first timers. I think it’s just the second cutest thing ever.........kids of course being #1. But maybe it’s because those udders mean kids are coming and that’s why I think they are cute lol 
They all look amazing and I can’t wait for kids to come


----------



## MadHouse

AndersonRanch said:


> I'm a weirdo, I love it when they start making udders. Especially on the first timers. I think it's just the second cutest thing ever.........kids of course being #1. But maybe it's because those udders mean kids are coming and that's why I think they are cute lol
> They all look amazing and I can't wait for kids to come


Then I'm a weirdo too! I think their first time are sooo cute!


----------



## MadHouse

MadHouse said:


> Then I'm a weirdo too! I think their first time are sooo cute!


First time udders.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:update:
Well most of my girls are showing they are preggo. Its fun to watch as they are starting to waddle when they walk. In a humourous way. Its staying in the 60s & 70s in the day. Its November and the girls are beginning to put on their winter coats..in this heat? And pregnant? So the Attitudes are beginning to become a barrier betweens the girls(cheers). Dutchess is now the snow plow:devil:..Stormy is the linebacker .Frosting is the elephant on ice skates..and Roan pony is on Mars:crazy:. Apple Dapple is now a rhino:buttheads:. All my myotonics are.like bowling pens..they all wobble but they dont fall down...unless you scare them.:heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

(rofl) Hilarious descriptions!
Elephant on ice scates!!! :haha:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Too funny! 
My favorite is watching the weebles wobble And the mytonics fall down lol 

Pictures please


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:nod: I will do that tomorrow..just for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok @GoofyGoat ..here they are
Dutchess















Stormy















Frosting








Princess








Roan Pony








Apple Dapple















Sorry about the messy floor..i hadnt swept yet. And Apple wanted her face shot...she is getting so friendly! Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now my Myotonics..the weeble wobbles
Chevy








Ginger








Bailah








Dusty








Buttons








Buttercup








Oh...and they do fall down...lol


----------



## Jubillee

Awwwww look at those girls!! They are looking fantastic! Can't wait for the adorable babies. 

And I agree with the others, gah those little first-time udders! They're so cute and I like watching them progress! I have one I'm watching now and 2 more closer to Feb. It's exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats

Lovely girls.

Love the description.:heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwww! Your girls are looking so good!!!!
Such cute weebles 
Thank you for the pictures they always make me smile!


----------



## MadHouse

Always nice to see pictures of progressing mamas!
They are looking good! Your Myotonics know how to pose for you! Too bad we can’t see the wobble moves. :imok:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well my does are still pregnant...and we are having HORMONE SURGES...
I just LOVE YOU








But LATER..Move!








NOPE...YOU MOVE









Well ok...We







Can Share


----------



## MadHouse

That’s funny!!
Makes sense, love takes a backseat when it comes to food!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Ohhh gotta love those hormones! They look so great and healthy as always


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! They’re looking great! How much longer till babies? I’m getting anxious for baby pics!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey ladies...well I dont know exact dates. Sorry..my Titan is a night breeder. So I dont see the deed. They Myotonics were put in Aug thru October. Since 2 Chevy & Ginger Bayla werent acting bred. My Boers..were also put in with Thunderbolt and I left those girls from Aug thru Oct. I definately see 4 that are showing well. Since this is his first attempt at sireing. He was very active..lol. 
Going by my girls...im saying they will start in the next week or 2. So its going to.be fun! Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Going by my girls...im saying they will start in the next week or 2. So its going to.be fun! Lol


So soon!! That's so exciting!!
:goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::truck:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well 3 of them usually kidd early. Or have for the last 2 years. So Im ready early...then if not..thats ok too! Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ugh...the suspense


----------



## MadHouse

So, moers, how are the ladies ??? Anyone looking close?
Aahh, the suspense!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl
..they are all waddeling and acting
hormonal. All lovey one.minute..bagging heads the next. Udders are getting bigger..just not full yet. Thanks for asking


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse
Heres some pics from today!
Apple Dapple















Dutchess

















Stormy








Frosting


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now the Myo.girls
Buttons & Dusty








Ginger & Chevy








Baylah








Dusty & Buttercup









So...I just hope they dont go into kidding at the same time...mg:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Aww your Myo girls are so cute! You have amazing looking girls, can't wait to see what they have! Good luck, Happy kidding(cheers)


----------



## Jubillee

I love Gingers 'fancy pants' hehe


----------



## MadHouse

Oooohhh, thank you!!
So exciting, they're getting closer!
I bet you're checking on them more often now!
I agree with @Iluvlilly! , your myotonics always look amazing! I think their colours are just so sharp!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes I agree..thankyou. working on getting my boers as colorful...someday..lol


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes I agree..thankyou. working on getting my boers as colorful...someday..lol


I wonder what it is? Do they live together or as two groups?
Maybe it has to do with the breed.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

OUR FIRST SNOW


----------



## MadHouse

Oh my gosh!! It looks like Canada!!
Stay warm everyone!


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow! that looks like a lot of snow! How many inches did you get?


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow


----------



## Moers kiko boars

At this time we had about 3 inches...its still snowing..so. we dont know how much we will get...lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just stepped out my front door






















We have 6 inches right now...Still snowing.(cheers)


----------



## MadHouse

We are having snow today too, but a different system. It is supposed to drop to -9F tonight. I hope your temps are not dropping, with does due soon!


----------



## MellonFriend

Absolutely magnificent...


----------



## Tanya

Oh wow. I wish we had snow here! Beautiful. Keep warm


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are staying around 32°.. Tonight we drop to low 20s ..if the weather people are correct...
So far....not so close. Our snow was to end at.11...then turn to rain..and end by 12. Well its 2:37...still snowing....lol


----------



## Jubillee

So beautiful!!

We just have had nasty cold, wind, and rain today. Yuck! Mud city out there lol. I'd much rather gaze out at snow covered trees.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> So beautiful!!
> 
> We just have had nasty cold, wind, and rain today. Yuck! Mud city out there lol. I'd much rather gaze out at snow covered trees.


Us too...it's horrible out.
Jealous of the snow...at least it will kill the flys and bugs!
The girls are looking great! Can't wait...it's getting SO close to snuggle time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes Hi GG...Miss hearing from you. Hope all your little guys are ok. I just hope my girls wait for this weather to.leave. in another week...we will be back in the 50s 
:heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

How are the ladies? Any babies yet? Anyone getting close?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are ALL HUGEmg:. Im serious....they waddle. Chevys belly is almost on the ground..Bayhla..looks like a marshmellow







Ginger is having creamy discharge. Im sure her body.is cleansing prior to.kidding.
Dutchess








Walks about 50ft and has to urinate.
Dusty & Buttons are having competition on whom can get wider than they are tall







And ALL of them look.like balloons used in a parade. They are eating like their is no tomorrow. And mood swings...are off the charts. We have head butting contests that are like a domino reactions
And when they go to butt one another...:nod:they have to get close...or they cant do it....(rofl) (rofl). They just freeze...lol lol.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my goodness, the poor things. (doh)


----------



## MadHouse

:funnytech: <- ME, reading your descriptions!! Feeding is quite the event then, these days, I bet! It’s about time someone starts the kidding, so they can eventually all feel better!
:crazy::haha:


----------



## MadHouse

I noticed the snow is gone!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..now I have this Stupid song stuck in my head! 
ROLY POLY


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now heres the BIG MAMAS....LOL








Hey Its Fat Albert








I Make WIDE RIGHT TURNS








Dontcha think Im Zexy








IM TOO ZEXY FOR MY CLOTHES


----------



## MellonFriend

(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

You are all having a great time it appears! :lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss:
A couple of the Myotonics have bigger udders, am I seeing that right?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..all the myos udders are filling nicely. Chevys teats are below her hocks. Lol. Shes my low rider...
The Big girls are getting wider..and their backs are flat. Thats what cracks me up. But their mood swings are off the charts. Im not used to that. 
I will admit watching.myos that are.big & preggo try to butt another out of the way..but then they both freeze..and just rock back & forth. It is hilarious!


----------



## Jubillee

We need video lol! Love all the narration! So many wide loads!!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Awww they all look great and beautifully prego. They are not even my goats and I’m loosing my mind wanting to know when they will kid lol you are MUCH better at this then I am


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No...Im not better than you believe.me. I just follow:imok: their lead. Thats where I come up with my narration. Lol LOoking for next week alot of kidds coming. The weather is turning cold ?& windy. That usually gets them birthing...lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I went to a family Christmas out of town
We drove home early..I was worried about my girls. We unloaded the car at 4:00..i went out....
Twin myotonics..Tri colored buckling, roan doeling..from Ginger








Twin Myotonic bucklings from Buttercup








Thunderbolts first born DOELING from Princess









The doeling is chunky.8 lbs. So I think.Ill be staying home now...since I have 9 more does.to go...
Merry Christmas!


----------



## ksalvagno

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay the first ones!!! And sooo cute!! :inlove:
So glad all went well even without you there.
Enjoy all the snuggles!
:kid::kid2::kid3: :goatrun::rungoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## MellonFriend

Cuties! I LOVE that little blackie! That's a surprise Christmas present! :nod:


----------



## GoofyGoat

What AWESOME Christmas presents you received I’m jealous!
Wow congrats!


----------



## Tanya

Merry Christmas. They are beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Buttons gave me a Doeling...so far...lol


----------



## Tanya

Now look at that. Congratulations.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Buttons and Mini buttons!
So precious... just arrived on this earth...


----------



## Blessed Boer's

So cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou so much!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Look at that smile on your face!!! That speaks 1,000 word right there. So happy to see all your healthy babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Jubillee

Wow wow wow! What a surprise to come home to!! All those sweet beautiful babies!! I just love your expression too...ahhh! Congrats!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dutchess is in labor. So Im waiting to see what she has


----------



## Tanya

Gooo Dutches


----------



## MadHouse

Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee

Come on Duchess! Let's see the pretty babies! Have a happy and safe kidding!


----------



## MadHouse

So, how is Dutchess?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Rough day. All day labor. 1 twin born at 4: oo. The second I called Jessica for help. I I had to pull out the 2nd twin







by her butt, all 4 legs were forward. She is alive but not doing well. I dont think she will survive the night. But Dutchess is alive and passed her afterbirth.


----------



## MadHouse

Oh shucks, I am sorry it was so rough! :hug: Good for you to get her out though!! And wonderful that you had help from Jessica! :bighug:
Glad Dutchess is ok and passed placenta. 
Praying for the little girl!!


----------



## AndersonRanch

You did the hard part, you just wanted a little guidance and I have no doubt you would have got it even if I wasn’t there. I hope your little one pulls threw and the rest of your kidding goes totally smooth.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..from all of you. Just asking for prayers for my liitle twin.


----------



## MellonFriend

Well at least Duchess is okay. I hope your baby survives! :hug:


----------



## Tanya

@Moers kiko boars in your care she will. With sheer will power and determination, tlc and observation AND experience you will do your best.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for your prayers...Heres the twins this morning






















Thankyou for all your Support & Help.


----------



## Tanya

How beautiful


----------



## MadHouse

Yay, she made it!!!
I am wishing for continued strength and growth!
How precious!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dusty gave me twins..1buckling and a doeling


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Dusty gave me twins..1buckling and a doeling
> View attachment 193291


Beautiful little things!
It's all happening fast now!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..2 more myos to kid..and 3 boers and 1 tenn meat goat.


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! They’re looking great! Somehow I’m not getting alerts...how’s Dutches's little one doing now? Prayers sent in spades.
Yay Jessica for helping! Though left to your own devices I’m sure you would have handled it great, don’t sell yourself short!
Hugs!


----------



## AndersonRanch

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww! They're looking great! Somehow I'm not getting alerts...how's Dutches's little one doing now? Prayers sent in spades.
> Yay Jessica for helping! Though left to your own devices I'm sure you would have handled it great, don't sell yourself short!
> Hugs!


She would have. I really didn't do much, I was more like moral support lol 
Yes how are your twins doing? I woke up early this morning and they were on my mind. And your almost done!!!! Yay! Soon it will be all fun playing with your babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Frosting had a doeling today...
















She had her in the ONLY DIRT in the paddock...geeez..poor girl got 2 baths...1 by mom...the other by me.. lol


----------



## Tanya

Oh how cute. She looks like a French Lady in her jacket and her tuft of hair looks like a Barrett


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Little Jessica took 2 hours and me pulling her breech, all 4 legs forward. Shes a Miracle to me...







The twins are GREAT. .keep me laughing


----------



## Tanya

Now look at those two


----------



## MadHouse

All adorable! You named her Jessica, and that brings tears to my eyes. We are so blessd to have this community!


----------



## MadHouse

Frosting’s doeling is precious, and soo clean!


----------



## BethJ

All the babies are SO cute! I love seeing the pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww so glad Jessica's okay! So sweet you named her that. I'm surprised you didn't name her princess sparkle toes. :nod: Isn't that the joke?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Perfect names and lovely little ladies


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy gave me twin doelings today


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...just for fun....heres a Re cap with names...lol 
Dasher & Dancer









Prancer & Jessica








Vixen








Donner








Blitzen








Comet & Cupid








Cupid








Frostie








Chunky Monkey








Moonlight








Starlight


----------



## MellonFriend

So many babies!!! :dazed:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And i have 1 more myotonic doe...and 3 big girls left to go....:imok:...Im getting there...lol lol


----------



## Tanya

They are ALL smiling. So precious. Well done to all your goats for giving such beauties. Good luck to all the rest.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, I wanna be at your house snuggling all those adorable babies! Kiss each and every nose for me and give Chevy a treat for going on time this time! She did good!, they’re really cute.
Mine aren’t due till the end of March but I’m getting baby fever..I want babies NOW!
Can’t wait to see the next 4 girls kiddos.
What two are you getting from CA? I want pictures!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my, I wanna be at your house snuggling all those adorable babies! Kiss each and every nose for me and give Chevy a treat for going on time this time! She did good!, they're really cute.
> Mine aren't due till the end of March but I'm getting baby fever..I want babies NOW!
> Can't wait to see the next 4 girls kiddos.
> What two are you getting from CA? I want pictures!


My kidding season starts in march to


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww cuteness overload.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry...here is a picture of Starlight


----------



## Tanya

Starlight loves hiding her face...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes it snowed last night. She had taken her sweater off...and she was cold. I warmed her up, then put her on another sweater. So..she was hiding from me...until I got her warmed up...little mess... lol lol


----------



## MadHouse

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:All beautiful and precious!!!!:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:Thanks for posting!:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Blessed Boer's

Oh how exciting! They are all so cute!


----------



## NDinKY

They’re so cute! Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou! Only 4 more to go...(woot)


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I had some HELPERS today. Thought I would share


----------



## MellonFriend

Cute kids! Both kinds!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou I agree...but Im Very Partial..lol


----------



## MadHouse

Such cute kids, all of them!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Awwww I missed what you named that little girl. You made me smile


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I started a 2021 kidding tally
Bailah had a







Buckling this morning

All the myotonics are finished kidding!(dance)(dance)
Now 2 FB Boers and 1 Tennessee meat goat to go!:great:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse

What a cutie! Congratulations to Bailah!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks..so happy they are finished. I always worry about them kidding since they are a smaller breed. The biggest doe weighs 75 lbs. So when something small kidds....its much harder to mauever a kidd with 2 fingers. Whew!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stormy had a buckling today


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh such a sweet chunky boy! Way to go stormy!
Congratulations he’s gorgeous!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh such a sweet chunky boy! Way to go stormy!
> Congratulations he's gorgeous!


I agree! Gorgeous! That face! Those chubby legs!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes a CHUNK! LOL but so sweet!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Oh he’s NICE!!!! He’s going to be a stunning guy


----------



## Blessed Boer's

He’s a nice looking buck!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my word he's so fluffy! And Bailah's buckling--:inlove:.


----------



## Tanya

Go Stormy


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww! He is adorable!


----------



## Jubillee

Oh my gosh all the babies!!!! They're all so beautiful! And GREAT job on baby Jessica! You did great and she is too cute. 

I want to steal chunky monkey and Stormeys and snuggle them! They are my favorites!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

15 kidds so far and 2 more mamas to go...Its been a year of different deliveries. Some were rough. (headsmash) Then you look at those little faces..and have them climb all over you....:inlove::inlove:. Its all worth it. Thankyou to each of you for your support & kind understanding. And all the lessons youve taught me. :bighug: 
I have 2 more mamas to go...then...:imok:


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful kid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have 2 girls left.to kid. It was a beautiful day , lots of Sunshine.








The Hot Air Balloon that landed..is really Apple Dapple...getting close








And then there is Roan Pony. A FF with ADHD. (just kidding) but a very.dingy girl...lots of sweetness & energy. I still cant tell if she is.prego or not...








Its just fun to see them happy. Im sooooo grateful that 15.are here & healthy.


----------



## Tanya

Looks like your creche is doing well.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww... Look at all those babies getting some sun.


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful pictures! Lucky goats having a sunshiny day! I hope all goes well with the last two!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Today they seem to be good and content. Yet I have to keep a close eye..cause it can change in a heart beat. Weve been having high humidity & frigid temps. So Im out with them alot. How are your kidds , human & goat?


----------



## MadHouse

Mine are well, I do keep a close eye on Willow since her bloat and keep them in the barn more, unless it’s sunny out. I am always afraid of her getting cold now.
I do have a sick chicken, my favourite one... she is hanging in there, I am treating 4x a day, so just getting a little break here and there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh poor Willow. She is such a cutie. I do hope that.bloat stops. Thats rough. Im sorry about your.chicken. I do.hope she pulls through. This time of year is hard on the little guys. Hope you & Cyndi are good?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh poor Willow. She is such a cutie. I do hope that.bloat stops. Thats rough. Im sorry about your.chicken. I do.hope she pulls through. This time of year is hard on the little guys. Hope you & Cyndi are good?


Yes, thanks!
The chicken is in the house, and Cyndi moved to our boathouse, since she is allergic. Willow hasn't had anymore bloat, it's just me being paranoid now. But, better paranoid than careless and getting a bad surprise I think. Thanks for checking on us!
I hope you are ok!? Like this too: :imok:


----------



## Jubillee

Love all the cutie babies...and Apple Dapple is HUGE!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

My gosh! Take a day off and your herd explodes! They look great, so many gorgeous kids.
You must love waking up and looking out the window, it mst be goaty-heaven!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks. I usually end up.laughing since.none if the wee ones can stand still. There are races going...while two others are head butting. Then another is trying to climb the round hay bale..then 2 more are head to tail making circles. Usually one is asleep in the hay. And of course if you lose one. Look in the creep feeder. Asleep ..not eating....sleeping. I really enjoy just watching them have fun.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thanks. I usually end up.laughing since.none if the wee ones can stand still. There are races going...while two others are head butting. Then another is trying to climb the round hay bale..then 2 more are head to tail making circles. Usually one is asleep in the hay. And of course if you lose one. Look in the creep feeder. Asleep ..not eating....sleeping. I really enjoy just watching them have fun.


Goatee cartoons are the best...especially when they're yours. The littles always remind me of Wile E Coyote and the road runner with a little bugs bunny thrown in....uh oh, I guess my age is showin...who else remembers the REAL Saturday morning cartoons....meep-meep


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I DO...MEEP MEEP..how about Heckle & Jeckle??? Popeye? Olive oil??? Before color t.v. ? Heh heh.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I DO...MEEP MEEP..how about Heckle & Jeckle??? Popeye? Olive oil??? Before color t.v. ? Heh heh.


Can't forget....Foghorn Leghorn....yep ....Those were the days ...LOL 
Kid antics are just As good as the old cartoons ...Nowadays, they'd be banned ...I'm sure glad I grew up on them


----------



## Tanya

All before Looney Toons destroyed the fantasy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes. I still love Martian from Bugs Bunny. I even miss The Rascals. Ma & Pa Kettle...lol...


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Such beautiful kids! Cant wait to see what your last 2 girls have


----------



## Moers kiko boars

SNUGGLE ALERT.!!!!!!
WE ARE GROWING!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Be still my heart.... So much sweetness. Gonna snuggle with my soon to be 3 year olds in just a few minutes from now during evening chores. They still try to crawl into my lap, though most body parts don't even come close to fitting there any longer.
:inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Aaawwww! Thanks for the uplifting pictures! I need that!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cuteness overload! Thanks for that!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Jubillee

SO sweet! <3


----------



## bisonviewfarm

So cute!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

:kid::kid::kid::kid::kid::kid: :bighug: :dazed:


----------



## MadHouse

So, who is still pregant? Who do you have your eye on next?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Apple Dapple








Roan Pony...( maybe)









Everyone else has delivered..and are raising theirs. Just waiting for these 2 :waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

I think roan pony has just one bun in the oven...
They’re looking good! Hang in there, it’s almost over.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im hopeing she has 1. But ill have to wait and see...Auuuuurrrrggghhhhh..:nod::waiting:


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the update!
If Roan Pony has one, then it’s a foal!
Good luck with the last two!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very good..a foal...rather than a colt!. Just hope its a paint or dapples....lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Apple Dapples udder what do you think? How much longer do we wait????:waiting:








Now...Roan Pony is a FF. .what do you see?








I saw 2 tiny teats..hardly any udder..so help me out here. Do you see anything on this big girl?


----------



## MadHouse

I would say, Apple Dapple for sure. Roan Pony is your Mystery Woman.


----------



## LisaCan89

Moers kiko boars said:


> Apple Dapples udder what do you think? How much longer do we wait????:waiting:
> View attachment 196083
> 
> Now...Roan Pony is a FF. .what do you see?
> View attachment 196087
> 
> I saw 2 tiny teats..hardly any udder..so help me out here. Do you see anything on this big girl?


Roan pony is a little hairy and the way she is standing kinda puts her leg in the way so I can't see anything. When is she suppose to be due?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good guess...next month @ the 15th. Shes a Ff and thick as she is long. So lots a good ribs spring to hide a wee one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now in the fun side...we got warm today with Sunshine








Thunderbolt was out! Lol lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Gosh, just flat out sprawled across that wire spool! Can we say, comfortable goat? (clap)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes working on his tan!(dance)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## NDinKY

Lol, did he give you a heart attack when you saw him like that???


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...i stood there for awhile..and he snorted. So I knew he was asleep. I took the picture. And then I couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## MadHouse

That is so funny!
Reminds me of Snoopy!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh!:funnytech: That's what my little sitters call "sun goating".


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just scrolled through and saw your kid pictures. They are unbelievably cute! 
Thunderbolt's pose made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks...He is a mess. Alot of personality!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s everyone doing? How’s your last two girls, we need apple dapples mini-me’s and roan ponies little foal-ettes or colt-lings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Apple Dapple today









Roan Pony this morning








Apple is getting busy with her udder. And Roan Pony???? Might have a tiny baby bump. She has larger teats..but no udder.


----------



## MadHouse

If the buck was with them until the end of September, then they still have all of February, is that correct? Patience patience patience!
:waiting::waiting::waiting: I know, easier said than done!

Apple Dapple’s udder is VERY cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes maam. Im just impatient..you are correct.:waiting: Thunderbolt was 6 months old and looked like a rabbit. Hopping from 1 to the other. ohlala:
Im thrilled so far. Im just.hopeing & praying for dapples from Apple. And Roan Pony is 100% boer. Just wanting another fullblood...praying for a doeling from her! :kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thunderbolt was 6 months old and looked like a rabbit. Hopping from 1 to the other. ohlala:


Well, so far you can be extremely pround of your RABBIT! (rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

I mean proud.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You have such nice looking ladies:inlove::inlove:
Good luck with those two(thumbup) Your right...your roan pony looks like my girl(woot) Hope she gives you some girls:storkgirl::storkgirl:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou...Im really proud of Thunderbolt. I thought I was never going to get that smile off his face! :devil:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

APPLE DAPPLE DELIVERED A DOELING AT 445 P.M.















Unfortunately she had a d.o.a. buckling that was huge. Im grateful the doeling seems to be doing ok.


----------



## Boers4ever

Aww I’m sorry about the buckling. The little doeling is so sweet though!


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a cutie pie, so sweet looking! She should have a candy apple red sweater with polka dots cause she’s apple dapples little lady.
I’m so sorry about the buckling, is apple ok? She didn’t have a really hard time did she? Give her a scratch for me poor thing.
Enjoy your new little girl,she’s really precious


----------



## MadHouse

Sorry to hear about the big buckling :hug:!
Mini Apple Pie is a beauty! 
I hope Apple Dapple is well. 
Did she wait till the nasty weather had started?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Yes as soon as the sleet started and it was 31° with a wind chill of 20° she started labor. At least she was beside my storage bldg and next to the lean to where I store hay. She onle took about 30 minutes. 2 pushes the doeling was born..by the time she was 1/2 cleaned..the buckling was born. The buckling had a huge mass at the umbilical attachment site. He never took a breath,he was perfectly formed, easy birth. But dead. So I am grateful for the little doeling. She is 1/2 the size of the buckling.


----------



## MadHouse

I am grateful too!
Good thing she was in a sheltered area.
The mystery of life and death...
Life is so fragile. And so amazing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry for the loss. 

But a big congrats on the doeling.  She is cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou!


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## Jubillee

Aww yay Apple Dapple!! SO sorry for the loss but a sweet little doeling! <3


----------



## goatblessings

Sweet doeling! and she looks big! Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s everything? Has Roan Pony filled out more yet? I want more pictures of Apples little doe. You guys warm enough? This weather is insane...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes in 15° weather..this baby has a sweater on.
















I still havent Named her. Her mom Is Apple Dapple..Daddy is Thunder Optimus Smokin Ruger..any suggestions? I just draw a blank .


----------



## LisaCan89

Moers kiko boars said:


> APPLE DAPPLE DELIVERED A DOELING AT 445 P.M.
> View attachment 197089
> View attachment 197091
> 
> Unfortunately she had a d.o.a. buckling that was huge. Im grateful the doeling seems to be doing ok.


Congratulations!!! She's super adorable!! A keeper maybe?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I hope that she grows into a keeper doe. She has a really cute face. I just need her to get growing. Lol Thankyou.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sorry the buckling didn't make it but that doelings is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MadHouse

So sweet!! 
She has fine looking features.
:inlove:
How about Honey?


----------



## MadHouse

Honey Apple Pie.
Cyndi says Apple Dumpling. Solid and sweet.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Oh she is so, so cute! I'm sorry about the buckling but so glad that mom had an easy time!


----------



## GoofyGoat

My daughter says Apples Jax Or Butterscotch 
Or
Smokin Apple’s Lady


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Its HE!! Froze Over Oklahoma..9°








Malika








Myos stay close to warming barell








Its Just All Frozen








Time to sing...LET IT GOOOOOO...LET IT GOOOOO


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez girl! Yuck!
Stay warm and safe, I hope it warms up enough to keep the kids warm. Yikes!
We’re just taking a quick break from getting ready. It’s hitting us tonight.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh Gg..be careful. I have heat lamps up in my birthing barn..and myo shed. Please be careful with walking around. It is slick & cold.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh Gg..be careful. I have heat lamps up in my birthing barn..and myo shed. Please be careful with walking around. It is slick & cold.


So far we're dry thankfully. I dug out my hiking boots I used when I used to climb. I also have crampons if needed. But I will be VERY careful. Thank you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats a GREAT IDEA. We were dry till this moved it. That one picture is frozen green grass. It just blows my mind. The temp. dropped 10° in 1 hour. It has stayed colder than the weathermen said. We had rain, sleet, snow and then ice.So keep that gear handy. Youve come too far to hurt slip or fall. Ok?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh they’re by the door but thanks. It’s moving in tonight. We just had a huge temp drop 
We just Now got done deep bedding the outside barn and hoop house and really beefed up the insulation on windows and hung tarps across doors too. My poor goats have been losing their coats somewhat because it’s been in the 70’s for the last week or so.
Not looking forward to this mess at all!


----------



## MadHouse

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## alwaystj9

That's so crazy. We're dying of heat, here, 71 degrees...cold will be here Saturday-ish. Y'all stay safe.


----------



## GoofyGoat

alwaystj9 said:


> That's so crazy. We're dying of heat, here, 71 degrees...cold will be here Saturday-ish. Y'all stay safe.


Be careful and stay warm..it's freezing rain right now, lightly but I'm sure coating the roads.
It'll start heading your way from here Thursday -Friday ish ...71 to single digits. I hope you have someone to help you get ready since you're so ill.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:hug:Hope all your goaties stay warm, and you as well! This weather can be diffucult!


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow that's a lot of frozen! Any fear of power outages? I'd be worried about all that on the power lines.:hide:

Congrats on Apple Dapple's baby by the way. I for some reason keep missing peoples' babies being born.:bonk:


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow the cold is hitting us tonight. Except all the snow and ice everyone else is getting will be rain tomorrow here. I feel so sorry for the newborn calf (born today) in the pasture since her mother will probably make her stand in the rain instead of in the nice warm barn. Hope everyone stays safe. 
You could name the little precious girl Apple Thunder. Or Caramel Apple Thunder.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat please be SUPER careful. That freezing stuff is awful
Im so glad you are prepared.
@Iluvlilly! ..thankyou. its rough in 8° weather. Especially since they want outside...crazy goats!
@MellonFriend ..she snuck her in on me. And youve been busy yourself..lol
@Boers4ever ...awww new calf? In the rain? Im sorry...I hope you dont get as cold as we are. I wouldnt wish that on anyone.
And I love everybody's suggestion on her name ..now I have to pick one? Ohhhh noooo! Lol


----------



## SalteyLove

I do hope Roan Pony is bred so we can see what she has!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou...me too. I would love to see what they would create!


----------



## Jubillee

Wow so frozen! We have 18-degree weather and wintery mix/snow coming Sun/Mon. We are getting prepped the next few days as well. I hope this is the last big hoorah and we will start having spring weather after this!! Hopefully, it will be warmer when these does decide to kid in a week and a half.


----------



## Boers4ever

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Boers4ever[/USER] ...awww new calf? In the rain? Im sorry...I hope you dont get as cold as we are. I wouldnt wish that on anyone.


I think after saying what I said everyone deserves a picture!


----------



## MellonFriend

Ooooh so cute. Calves have the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Boers4ever Such a good mama...covering that calf. So adorable:inlove::inlove:. Thanks for shareing.
@Jubillee this is today















Its a whole 9° today..oh...and we have snow too...just wonderful....
Not! And its supposed to get colder:bonk:
@MellonFriend they do have the most beautiful eyes..dont they!


----------



## goatblessings

Your today looks like my today - and for 10 more days........ mine won't even go out with all the snow we've had - and Apples baby if she has an attitude - Apple sauce!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh @goatblessings ..Im sorry. Yes we will have this awful mess for awhile. Mine go out to eat some hay..then run back into the shed to warm up with the heat lamp. The little ones stay inside most of the time..i have hay & water inside for them. 
Apple sauce is cute. She does have some attitude..


----------



## goatblessings

I'm not worried - just done with winter! I just plan on more work. I just wish I had a hot water source at the barn. Nubians think they are all divas and acted like I was trying to kill them when I put them out (briefly) to check out the hay feeder. No go. Pens cleaned, and will haul more water tonight. February lasts about 4.000 days!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me too on the hot water. I use those 2 gallon dog waterers on the floor under a heat lamp. It keeps the water from freezing. I haul the water out 2xs a day. But I can check on everyone and make sure no one is acting off. I guess this Spring I need to modify for winter. Get some kind of heat source for water...


----------



## goatblessings

Let me know what you find, it's the water that gets me.....


----------



## MadHouse

@Boers4ever that is a sweet picture of mama and baby! I hope they are doing ok!
@Moers kiko boars , I had no idea you would get frost down in Oklahoma, but it probably doesn't usually last so long?
This cold spell is a long one, it sur is different from a 3 day cold snap. Those pictures are beautiful, but one can't enjoy the beauty while worrying about goats, especially the little kids! You are a great mama, keeping an eye on everyone and providing what they need.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@goatblessings I will. I wait till the cold season is over and get winter stuff on sale! . 
Hey there @MadHouse . Yes maam we get in the - s too. Its usually for the month of February. But we have had snow even in April. The problem with Oklahoma..its been in the 50s and 60s for the last few weeks. The goats & horse had begun to shed their winter coats. Then it dropped to 20° with a -10 windchill factor & 99% humidity. Thats what makes it hard. My young Thor was shivereing..so I put a sweater on him ive put about 6 inches of straw in every house and heat lamps. So now..we are 9° .


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Boers4ever Such a good mama...covering that calf. So adorable:inlove::inlove:. Thanks for shareing.
> @Jubillee this is today
> View attachment 197459
> View attachment 197461
> 
> Its a whole 9° today..oh...and we have snow too...just wonderful....
> Not! And its supposed to get colder:bonk:
> @MellonFriend they do have the most beautiful eyes..dont they!


Wow...We are suppoedly getting snow/wintery mix on monday...I'm not looking forward to chores that day. I don't envy you guys that do that multiple days/weeks in a row. Stay safe and warm!!!

@Boers4ever that baby is adroable!! We have another week to test our cow and see if she's bred...then a looooonnnnggg wait til November LOL


----------



## MellonFriend

Jubillee said:


> @Boers4ever that baby is adroable!! We have another week to test our cow and see if she's bred...then a looooonnnnggg wait til November LOL


November?! That's too long to wait! Tell her to cook it at a higher temperature for a shorter time.:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I just read on the google snipits..oklahoma is to possibly get 6 to 10 inches of snow on Valentines weekend??? NOOOOOOmg:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> I just read on the google snipits..oklahoma is to possibly get 6 to 10 inches of snow on Valentines weekend??? NOOOOOOmg:


Maybe they have it wrong.
Otherwise you can walk heart shapes in the snow.


----------



## MellonFriend

Gosh that's incredible. What do the temps look like after that? Will it all stick?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Right now we are in the 20s..with -10 windchill..night drops to single digits. Its been snowing all day today. But according to the weatherman..the 19th we might get to 30°. Might! mg:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

Dang snow i cant even imagine lol never snows where I'm at


----------



## GoofyGoat

We’re in the same boat. I’m hating the winter mix we’ve had 1/4in. of ice on everything and 6+ inches of snow Sunday night. Right now it’s 24* feels like 12*
Hang in there, it’ll go away I just hope it’s sooner rather then later!


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Right now we are in the 20s..with -10 windchill..night drops to single digits. Its has been snowing all day today. But according to the weatherman..the 19th we might get to 30°. Might! mg:


Brr! Geez. I was joking about how wrong the groundhog was. It was 53° and sunny a few days ago. Goats were panting. I was out and warm in a t-shirt. Now supposed to get 15-20in of snow over the next week. Guess the groudhog was right! Temps aren't too bad though. Highs in the high 20s and in lows in the teens. What you have looks awful and cold! I will take the snow over just plain miserable cold any day! Hopefully it warms up soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jasmine E Degroat ..you are fortunate. Its very hard to work in. 
@GoofyGoat please be careful. I know you have hiking gear..but be sure and dont get chilled!
@SandyNubians ..a few days its fine. But we are on a week now..and supposed to be another week thats worse. The weather was in the 50s before. The goats were shedding their down. And then overnight is was 15°. :bonk:


----------



## GoofyGoat

My crampons have been a lifesaver it’s soooo slick trying to get everyone watered and fed. I had to bring little bit inside she was in serious trouble, temp 99* and shaking bad. She’s watching tv and finally back up to 101.2* now I’m worried about Thalia, she’s shivering And doesn’t want her hay. I got my cameras zeroed in to watch her. Ugh I thought Texas was supposed to be warm


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I understand ! Its awful...Its 8° and misting & snowing. Roan pony eating hay about 20 ft from me.








My big tree







Buttons & Blitzen eating hay









And little bit warm inside her "red light " home


----------



## MadHouse

Wishing for all of our goaties to get through this blasted arctic blast.
I am watching my Willow like a hawk. She sure is using her heat lamp.
Even Germany is having this cold snap. They are seeing temperatures that are like Canada winter, and they usually don’t get daytime frost.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> My crampons have been a lifesaver it's soooo slick trying to get everyone watered and fed. I had to bring little bit inside she was in serious trouble, temp 99* and shaking bad. She's watching tv and finally back up to 101.2* now I'm worried about Thalia, she's shivering And doesn't want her hay. I got my cameras zeroed in to watch her. Ugh I thought Texas was supposed to be warm


I thought about you guys all morning. Which one is "little bit"?
Hope her and Thalia are ok. And Moers, I hope the kids know to stay in the warm shelter!!
Mine are all good this am.
:bighug:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> I thought about you guys all morning. Which one is "little bit"?
> Hope her and Thalia are ok. And Moers, I hope the kids know to stay in the warm shelter!!
> Mine are all good this am.
> :bighug:


Aw thanks. Little Bit is a nickname for Aurora, Andromeda's last born last March. She's the one on the right, my preggos are with her in this pic, Ginny in the middle and Minerva on the far left. Thalia, is better. We gave her a dose of B complex and sometime inside and she seems better though we'll be keeping a close eye on things.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I understand ! Its awful...Its 8° and misting & snowing. Roan pony eating hay about 20 ft from me.
> View attachment 197677
> 
> My big tree
> View attachment 197681
> Buttons & Blitzen eating hay
> View attachment 197683
> 
> 
> And little bit warm inside her "red light " home
> View attachment 197687


Good lord! That looks SO cold and miserable! Poor goats. How's Roan Pony, any sign of an udder? Preggo? Stay safe and warm! I've been thinking of y'all.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw thanks. Little Bit is a nickname for Aurora, Andromeda's last born last March. She's the one on the right, my preggos are with her in this pic, Ginny in the middle and Minerva on the far left. Thalia, is better. We gave her a dose of B complex and sometime inside and she seems better though we'll be keeping a close eye on things.


Little Bit is a cutie! Glad Thalia is better! Gosh, we will all breathe a sigh of relief when this is over.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Little Bit is a cutie! Glad Thalia is better! Gosh, we will all breathe a sigh of relief when this is over.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Jubillee

Good gosh, 6"+....ooof. We, down here in south east TX are forecasted 2". They say snow Sunday and Monday and then again Wednesday. We are now down to 9 degrees Monday. I haven't seen it THAT cold in a long while. We had 18 degrees as the lowest...each day though they drop that expected temp! I might bring the 3 babies in overnight. The high is only 30 that day. My plan was to leave them with the mommas to snuggle but I'm slightly worried and may bring them in.


----------



## GoofyGoat

We’re North Central and looking at -1* with 6” and a high of 16* Tuesday...I’m so sick of this


----------



## Jubillee

Geeze. This is def not normal here. Hopefully, after this week we are good and no more cold snaps!! That's why I love TX...no cold lol. If we didn't have animals, it wouldn't be a big deal cause we'd just hole up in our house and be done. But I worry about everyone out there!!


----------



## goatblessings

We got 8" and a huge storm coming Monday night. It's 25 today and felt like summer. The girls actually went out today to the feeder. I just sliced the palm of my hand and got 6 stitches, so moving slow is hard in keeping up with water. Hope we all get a relief from this...did I mention February is actually the LONGEST month of the year? Hoping everyone stays safe and keeps those goaties warm as possible. Can't wait for this to be over!


----------



## alwaystj9

Hope your hand heals quickly


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@goatblessings how in the world did you cut your palm. Oh my goodness. 6 stitches. Be sure and keep it disinfected and dry! Yes Feb is a long....long....long month
@GoofyGoat Snowed today








A balmy 8°








And Sat thru Sunday we have wind chill warnings++++++ More Snow!:bonk:








So now we have 1/4 inch of ice..2in snow...with more comeing...+ wind chill warnings to - temps....aargggghhhhhhhh


----------



## GoofyGoat

goatblessings said:


> We got 8" and a huge storm coming Monday night. It's 25 today and felt like summer. The girls actually went out today to the feeder. I just sliced the palm of my hand and got 6 stitches, so moving slow is hard in keeping up with water. Hope we all get a relief from this...did I mention February is actually the LONGEST month of the year? Hoping everyone stays safe and keeps those goaties warm as possible. Can't wait for this to be over!


oh no! Ouch I hope your hand heals quickly.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I just got this


----------



## goatblessings

UGHH....... look frozen! We had a balmy 25 today and I really did feel warm. The cut was from me getting overly aggresive washing a glass. I am a total clumsy Klutz. Last year I broke my ribs, so compared to that, this is better!!!!!! Stay as warm as possible, move slowly..... it won't last forever - right?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Goofy goat. Ill attempt to get pics of Roan Pony tonight. To me she has a tiny baby bump. But I might just be hopeing so. No udder that I can see.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

[email protected] ... heres is what we are getting.















So much fun. Please stay safe, warm, and careful! 
@goatblessings .. you are not alone on being a klutz. Im one too. But send your balmy 25° to the rest of us please! It would be wonderful..


----------



## goatblessings

YUCK - so cold!!!! Our system comes through Sunday night into Tuesday morning. Not as cold as you thanks goodness, single digits, maybe daytime teens, but snow predictions are 10-15 inches of snow, with another snow system Wednesday to Thursday.
thanks for all the nice wishes for my hand, I'm blessed I was able to get to the ER and not have all that snow to drive in!!!! So really, better now than during that snow!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@goatblessings ..Im glad you had a safe drive. Bless your heart..that had to hurt. Im hopeing your forecast is wrong..and you only get a dusting of snow and temps stay above 32° .
@GoofyGoat heres the pictures of Roan Pony. Excuse the color..my birthing barn looks like the "Red Light District" with 3 heat lamps on.
















Sorry but she wouldnt cooperate for me to take udder pictures. Ill try tomorrow for that.


----------



## GoofyGoat

There may be a little bump on the right. She looks wider than the older pics...fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## goatblessings

OOOO - hoping Roan has some babies baking!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. I do also. She is a FF, built long & wide. I would be thrilled to see a wee one from her & Thunderbolt. If not this year...next year.


----------



## Jubillee

Can you feel any kind of udder forming? 

We are scheduled to get 6" of snow...I don't think I've ever seen that here! My kids are a little bummed because the snow starts at 11 tonight and ends supposedly 9am-ish. We have sleet right now. Yay. If we didn't have livestock, we'd just hunker down and deal...but the livestock is what worries us. So far babies are doing well staying in the main shelter with the moms so we're leaving them for now. Everyone is so fluffy! Haha. 

Your babies don't look TOO upset Moers, lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jubillee ..you are right. The little ones..so far ..are doing well. We are at 7° with windchill making it -10° My big does...run.out..get a bit of hay..then go running back to shelter. My biggest problem is keeping water for them. I keep the water under the heat lamps. But some times a 1/4 freezes up. Nothing I can do about it. Just keep taking water out & refilling it. It just bothers me. Its so cold its dangerouse. I cant stay out with them like I usually do. I guess I am having Goat withdrawels..:ahh:


----------



## Jubillee

Yes that's what I'm worried about tomorrow. Our low is 7 and high 20...so water is going to be frozen no matter what. We are going to have to take hot water out often. Goats and sheep...not a big deal doing it 3-4 times n the day....but the cow drinks a LOT so trying to figure out that one.

I was thinking about running a cord from our milk barn to put a heat lamp on the water...hmmm.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ..Okies are trying to be like Canadaians..( or Alaskans)















Ill be so HAPPY when this cold front is Gone!


----------



## MadHouse

It looks beautiful but I can only imagine the shock to your systems!
Bundle up! Get your emergency gear ready in case your power goes off like your texan neighbours! Fill up water containers, including a few thermoses with hot water! Stay safe! 
Our car was dead for 4 days, we finally got it started, yahoo!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou I have 28 gallons of wAter put up. We have a 2 small generators in the shop, if we need it. And i have a ton of quilts. The goats will get the electricity.if ours goes out. Its supposed to be the coldest tonight. Hopefully this is thr last night! Its supposed to warm up dailey after tonight. I pray for it to warm up!


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Y’all doing ok? Just checking in.
This weathers a bugger!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welll...I know she wants me to have one of those....hmmmmm









Wee will see......


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welll...I know she wants me to have one of those....hmmmmm
> View attachment 198303
> 
> 
> Wee will see......


Perfect shot with perfect caption!

Glad to see the goaties out jumping around!
I understand your sense of humour is still there, and your fingers haven't frozen off yet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes
.I have to laugh..or go krazy..right? My fingers dont hurt near as much as my toes. I wear 2 pr of gloves and 2 pr of socs. Its just sooo cold. Yucky pooh! I dont see how you guys do this. I would be whinning or gritching the whole time. You handle it so well. Just build an amazing barn. And then remodel part of your home. Just amazing!


----------



## MadHouse

Well, thanks! But most of it is being used to it and having warm gear. So I have mitts, not gloves to keep a fist. Change to chore gloves just for he minutes of that chore, then quickly change back. Arctic sorel snow boots with giant wool socks. Insulated bib pants and stuff like that. During super cold times like these, in the mornings I don’t do the regular routine, just what has to be done, then go in and warm up. Pick a warmer time of the day for cleaning. 
I would probably have a harder time with heat like you guys get! I find anything over 86 *F exhausting.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welll...I know she wants me to have one of those....hmmmmm
> View attachment 198303
> 
> 
> Wee will see......


She has such an adorable face! I love her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse I understand. 86° im out putting in fence,doing all kinds of things. But not in this weather. Wearing all these bulky clothes I feel restricted & clumsy. Im glad you like it. 
@CountyLineAcres .Thankyou. she is a nice wide big doe. And a mess. I swear she is ADHD. But a great girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww they are adorable. I love the goats in coats! I hope everyone is going to get some better weather soon. It'll be very cold here in KY tonight. Thankfully our part of KY didn't get hit too hard with the storm - a big let down because they said 6-8" of snow for yesterday and we got mostly freezing rain, some sleet and maybe an inch or so of snow. It snowed all day today, minor stuff but still, not in the forecast and not showing up on the radar? lol

I haven't been on here much lately since my desk top computer decided not to work anymore. I miss keeping up with everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@HoosierShadow ..thankyou . I have missed talking to you and seeing your Boys. You always have the nicest videos to watch. I enjoy watching your kids with the kidds getting ready for show or just playing around. So get that desk top fixed...lol lol. We need you on here!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...we got more snow last night. Its still snowing. We are at 12° and it feels warm(embarrassed)..


----------



## MadHouse

You were right. Oklahoma looks like Canada now! 
Do you have something covering the hay bales?
And what is that box in the front of the top picture with the hoops sticking out of the snow?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I ran a heavy duty electric extension cord out to the goat shed. The box is s pet carrier where 2 lines connect. I did tgat to keep it out of the snow. The hoops are the extension cord. 
No nothing over the hay. We dont ususlly get this much snow. Very seldom get any.


----------



## Boers4ever

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 197275
> 
> Yes in 15° weather..this baby has a sweater on.
> View attachment 197277
> View attachment 197279
> 
> 
> I still havent Named her. Her mom Is Apple Dapple..Daddy is Thunder Optimus Smokin Ruger..any suggestions? I just draw a blank .


Have you named little precious yet?


----------



## MadHouse

Oh, thanks for the explanation.
I read this is the worst winter you have had in 30 years.
I hope it is pretty much done now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Boers4ever ..this is terrible. Ive been so busy keeping them in warm water,straw and clean housing..I have not. I really enjoy spending time with her. She is so sweet. I thought about Thunderbolts Apple Fritter. But..I just dont know yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..I got a little excited....just a little
I see teats








And just maybe a baby bump?








I have till the end of March. What do you 
Think? Maybe????


----------



## Moers kiko boars

It was 70° today..and my babies are getting bigger....(console)
THOR








Frostie








Prancer & Jessica








Apple Fritter & Frostie








And Chunky monkey with friends


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like Roan Pony might just deliver At the end of March with my girls..fingers crossed!
The kids look great, they’re growing like weeds


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We could have a kidding picture party!:lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss::goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat::goatkiss::goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat:


----------



## MadHouse

I’m keeping my finger crossed for Roan Pony being pregnant! 
The kids look great! I noticed Apple Fritter has a name now! She’s very cute and the name fits!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Perfect! That’ll be fun


----------



## MadHouse

Any more signs from Roan Pony? :waiting:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill get some pictures for you tomorrow. K?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ill get some pictures for you tomorrow. K?


Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ..here is Roan Ponys girly parts. What do you think?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry..I hadnt swept the floor from last night. Excuse the mess please


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> @MadHouse ..here is Roan Ponys girly parts. What do you think?
> View attachment 200309
> 
> 
> View attachment 200311
> 
> View attachment 200313


Hey, that definitely looks like an udder forming, unless it's wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry..I hadnt swept the floor from last night. Excuse the mess please


Who cares about messy floors, not me! Well, unless it was mine (embarrassed)!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree with the udder?¿ She is a FF which makes it even harder to judge. And she is long bodied and wide! So...its a guessing game. My fault! (doh)


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> I agree with the udder?¿ She is a FF which makes it even harder to judge. And she is long bodied and wide! So...its a guessing game. My fault! (doh)


Why your fault? Did I miss something?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I didnt watch for actual breeding date. Thinderbolt was young and acted more like a rabbit. Sooo thats my fault


----------



## MadHouse

It is hard to watch rabbits, they are so fast!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m thinking she’s bred. If she’s a FF that’s about where my girls udders are so maybe about April fools Day you’ll have twins.
Yep, they fooled you lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...I found that out..lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That would be a Fun day for Both of us! Im ready...lets do that!


----------



## toth boer goats

Playtime.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh yes..thats the oldest doeling ( Chunky Monkey) teaching the youngest doeling (Apple Fritter) how to play! Lol Mama is watching very Closely. The doeling on the ground was the 3rd doeling born. Frostie.


----------



## GoofyGoat

They look like they’re having a blast! Best playground ever 
Seriously, they all look great!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes...I found that out..lol
> View attachment 200327


Looks like a movie scene from Grease! "You're the one that I want Oo oo ooo!", but goat style. So cool!
The mom is sure watching!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol onder: You have quite the imagination..lol..All I know is Apple Fritter has more energy than all the others combined! Shes a very active little imp! Keeps me laughing!  im pretty sure Im keeping her.


----------



## MadHouse

I looked it up, it was the so g “Greased Lightning”, but it was boring compared to your picture!
That’s great that Apple Fritter is doing so well! She sounds like a Fire Cracker!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is..very friendly. She loves to press her ear against my leg. If I dont reach down to pet her, she presses her shoulder into me. Lol lol Shes about a foot tall ..but thinks shes full grown. Lol She just wags her tail the whole time you pet her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! What a sweetie!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Checking in! Ok, where’s the pictures of little miss Roan Pony? I’ve been sayin she’s bred all along...we’re going to kidding together I think. 
Is everything ok? You’ve been offline a lot. Playing with all those babies? Did you get your new little ladies from CA yet?
Well, what’s up?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ...here she is...









Oooooops sorry..heres what you want
















Sometimes she looks preggo...sometimes she doesnt. What do you think?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Um, you got a mystery goat! I still think she’s bred and Due April fools day. She sure is a pretty girl, her coloring is gorgeous but deceiving it hides her girth well.
C’mon little missy, let’s see if you’re making a fool outta me or not...


----------



## toth boer goats

She is cute, how is her udder and girly parts?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@toth boer goats. I took pictures tonight.
















I dont shave my does. But she has a handful of an udder. And her teats are beginning to show.


----------



## GoofyGoat

She didn’t have that big an udder a month ago


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok @GoofyGoat & @toth boer goats ..what do you think.?








Got a little UPCLOSE & Personal (embarrassed)
But needed to share








Roan pony's girly parts look swollen to me. Shes so hard to "read" since she is ADHD. 
IM hopeing shes getting ready to share wee ones.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...and Im working to get a little Closer with my 2 new babies















They like the food here......


----------



## toth boer goats

She looks poofy back there, hard to see her udder though. 


Nice goats.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I still say bred! 
Now that’s some serious eye candy lady! Those spots make my heart soar for you! Yay getting closer! You’ll win them over in no time I’m sure!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ..thank you. With all @Jessica84 patience and guidance..I will have a 50/50 chance..(cheers) More than I had before! 
I hope my Roan pony is bred. I would love to have wee ones from her. Shes a mess but...so nice to look at!


----------



## MadHouse

Well, if @GoofyGoat is right, you will have an April Fools surprise!
I think bred, too.
Cali and Chickasaw are beautiful! Nice to hear you are becoming friends!:goatkiss:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks @MadHouse I hope she is bred too


----------



## MadHouse

This is such a cool shot! Did you do that on purpose, getting the dappled goat right in the frame?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No..lol I was after the udder/ teat area! Didnt see Apple Dapple and Apple Fritter ....i was practically standing on my head when i took that shot:haha:!


----------



## MadHouse

To me it is a prize shot!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How funny. I never saw them till you said that. You are Very Observant!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks!
If you ever see a fitting contest, enter that shot!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Whats a fitting contest? Never heard of that.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Whats a fitting contest? Never heard of that.


I meant a photo contest that the picture *fits* in. I see what you mean!(rofl) Sorry!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dont be sorry. I was racking my brain..trying to think of a fitting contest...with pictures? I was thinking livestock show prep competitions..lol Thankyou for spelling it out for me....duh! (embarrassed):shrugrofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

I know! You were thinking bra fitting, since it had an udder in it!?!(rofl)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lol...you guys...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yeppers.. i could C D teats . Lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, LOL.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok guys...shhhhh on bras.. teat/ cup size...the monitor caught us.....:up:

:heehee:
:neatrofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl):waiting:


----------



## MadHouse

You sound WAY too happy! (Someone actually said that to me once)
:heeheerofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...NOw Im in TROUBLE....:clapping:
Roan Pony has an UDDER


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please excuse the mess...I hadnt swept yet.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hehehe...April fools


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok smarty! :heehee: you be right!
I hope she does. Im so excited..I think they/ it will be adorable. 
And we can be on pins & needles together with our girls kidding together! :great::shrug::imok::imok::goatkiss:


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## GoofyGoat

I told you back on Jan 28th she had a bun in the oven LOL 
She’s going to have them between March 28th and Easter...which is April Fools Day....
So on Sunday the 21st starts baby watch here, yep, I see lots of late night posts for both of us lol...
BTW, we pick up Poppy tomorrow, I finally get a baby to snuggle...you’ve had some since Jan.(JEALOUS,) But boy am I excited... BBB..baby, bottles and bouncing...yippee 

Pony’s babies are going to be gorgeous, I’m so excited for you! Cute little FF udders are the cutest!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww @GoofyGoat ..you get Poppy! :happygoat:Im so excited for you. Shes adorable. And I know how much you need those wee one baby snuggles! :goatkiss: Ifeel my soul is happy when they are snuggling and playing. I would love to see ALOT of pictures of you 2! And...when your girls get busy...cant wait to see those cute itty bittys!:lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat:
Yes we will be chatting and comparing girly parts and pushes...lol lol :nodhighfive):imok:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...NOw Im in TROUBLE....:clapping:
> Roan Pony has an UDDER


Yaaayyy!(cheers)
She is bred, yahoo!
When you say she is ADHD... she must have been distracted when it was her turn with Thunderbolt... ohh look at that bird, ...what? Oh yeah, ok, breed me, oh wait, I want to check my phone...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ..yes you are right. Lol lol Roan pony should have been named Dory..from Finding Nemo! :bonk:
Ih look its Thunderbolt...oooooo a treee...wow a bird...who are you .


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Update picture of Roan Pony


----------



## GoofyGoat

She’s got twins cooking in there 
C’mon Pony let’s see what you’re hiding


----------



## GoofyGoat

All ok there? Just checking in...How’s Pony and Fritter?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Update picture of Roan Pony
> View attachment 206026


Roan Pony, the late bloomer. Now I’m excited with you about what she will have!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Roan is still.holding them hostage. Yesterday Apple Fritter started acting normal (for her) again


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! I so glad Fritter’s feeling better


----------



## MadHouse

Oh good! What a pretty doeling she is!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Apple Fritter Im retaining, her personality is amazing. Honestly shes full of it..lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well Pony? It’s your turn! Where’s the babies?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes too busy...stareing at birds....oh there's a tree.....wow. look at that theres grass to eat.... oh....theres a flower. ..
Lol lol 🤪🤣😍🙃🙃🙃


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, little Miss Roan Pony!
Today is the day, it’s time to stop nature watching and get down to business! Miss Poppy and Harry want playmates, they’re anxious to meet your kids and you’d best not let them down!
SO, get a move on young lady!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok, little Miss Roan Pony!
> Today is the day, it’s time to stop nature watching and get down to business! Miss Poppy and Harry want playmates, they’re anxious to meet your kids and you’d best not let them down!
> SO, get a move on young lady!


Giggling over here... 🤭


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yea...so is Roan Pony. She is sooooo loose and floppy, i dont let her run. The wee ones would be like milkshakes....lol lol


----------



## MadHouse

Any updates on the Pony?


----------



## MellonFriend

Yes, how's she doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes Still preggo. Shes big &.floppy. showing udder & teats. But no goo. Im just watching her daily. Wishing I had seen the breeding. Thankyou for asking.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful day..Sunshine..warm. 
Buck day!


----------



## Boers4ever

Looks so warm and springy! Your goats love to sleep in some pretty strange positions. Especially on that spool! Lol  And the set of horns on the one on the right are incredibly impressive!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yep, soaking up that sunshine, can't say that I blame them. Absolutely an impressive set oh horns on that big guy sure enough. Pretend there is the old emoji of drooling.


----------



## MadHouse

Aahhh, these guys know how to live!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dont they have a hard life? They really know how to enjoy themselves. 
Thankyou for the.compliments on my Lazy boys... 🙃


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, lazy day, LOL.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there @Sfgwife ..how are you? Well my choice (back in the day) Black Sabbath...lol lol No ..those 2 boys are my STORM on registered Boer Goats..lol. They are the reason I started breedin 100% boers. They are my teachers.
And it has been a Rollar Coaster ride for sure








But well worth the heartache & triumphs.








Thor my 1st 100% produced boer by my THUNDERBOLT!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Roan Pony tonight























She is driving me crazy. 🤪 🙃 How much longer? Anyone?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I guess by tomorrow night or early Tuesday morning and there are buck/doe twins ready to meet everyone.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@NigerianNewbie ..that would be AWESOME..I do hope you are correct!.


----------



## MadHouse

I don’t see any mucus yet... I bet she will let you dangle a few more days. I agree on the twins, one of each. 
Good luck, you two!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me either...doggone it. Ive been going out and checking for gooo about 4 xs a day. Its frustrating.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm saying three smallish triplets. And she's still going to make you wait two more days! 🤣🤯


----------



## weisacres

It's the doe code for sure
😱


----------



## Sfgwife

Back in the day... pssssht! I still listen to stuff like that. Radio up loud too. Lol! Little G gonna grow up knowin the GOOD stuff! 

We are good here. Just spring and busy busy mostly. I started sewing my cousins woobie and workin on my garden. Those are stealing loads of my time. I so need do something to get Paul to pull me some rows in the heart of my garden! There are things that need go in the ground but gah i hate to ask him again... he has been burnin his candle at both ends lately moreso than normal.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Sfgwife Well you have been missed! You need to make time for some of us Krazy ol goatees! I still need your help and guidance( especially for my sanity) Keep me calm & not poppin off? Lol lol 
So what do you think of Roan pony? Gimme a good guess...please!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MellonFriend ..oh no...more days???? 🤪 😜 .
@weisacres ...I AGREE! And shes doing each & everyone if them...😜🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!

IMO she has a few days left..sorry!😳 I bet she has three tiny triplets like my girl did!! Two boys and a girl🙂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Twins!


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Sfgwife Well you have been missed! You need to make time for some of us Krazy ol goatees! I still need your help and guidance( especially for my sanity) Keep me calm & not poppin off? Lol lol
> So what do you think of Roan pony? Gimme a good guess...please!


I think she is hiding trips in there! Two doelings and a buckling.


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## NigerianNewbie

Well, it's Tuesday morning and I don't see any birth announcements. My guess for the birthing time frame has passed by, meaning the wait continues. Come on girl, let those kids come out and meet the world.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...Im still waiting......


----------



## MadHouse

Wishing you and Roan Pony an easy peasy delivery!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse thankyou!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez Roan....this is silly!
Have those kidlets already! Stop watching the world go by and participate! 
goofy girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well?....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Maybe Babies today? We are talking and pawing. She is working on it! Please send prayers.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

2 Doelings so far..


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yippeee! She finally decided to release the hostages.


----------



## MadHouse

Yaaayyy! She did it! She just needed her time.
I hope it continued to go well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @NigerianNewbie ..and @MadHouse ! They are a 7 lb doeling and a 5 lb doeling! One has a dappled head. Yay! She delivered and the last doe for my farm to kidd! Im excited, exhilarated, and exhasted...lol.








Shes a great mom! Whew!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

That photograph is purely precious with those babes tucked in under her chin next to her chest. Big congratulations on the new additions ..... and a lovely end to kidding season. Great news she is a good Mom as well.


----------



## MadHouse

The picture shows it, what a great mom she is! I’m so happy for you, now it is all complete!
Enjoy!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yahoo!!! Finally! Congratulations! 

Now you can get lots of rest covered in baby goats.😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou so much.


----------



## ksalvagno

So sweet!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Awwww she did so good! And both girls!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou soooo much you guys. Im so thrilled they are here. And my kidding is done for this year. Its always sooo exciting, so great to watch them grow. But its alot of work. I survived another year! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Phew, it’s finally over! Congratulations on the two beautiful doelings and yay Roan Pony great job!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------

